# Carbon interior parts



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Does anyone have the part numbers for the carbon door handle trims and console I wanted to get a price from Audi before I look at aftermarket alternatives

thanks


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

I’ve looked at doing this recently and the centre trim part numbers are *8S2 864 26 *and *8S1 864 261. *Depending on if the car is RHD or LHD these should have either an E or L on the end of them. Give a quick call to your local parts department and they should be able to give you a price. 

id have a chair handy before making the call as they are not cheap! There are some damaged new ones currently up for sale on eBay for £500😂

I’ve therefore decided to get my existing parts hydro dipped instead. You can’t tell the difference in the finished product and it’s a lot cheaper.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

It’s almost £2100 for the dash and handles, so I think will look around for used, or find someone to carbon skin my own parts, pretty sure someone on here was doing them, will have to search. 
trouble With the ones on ebay is that the pictures are not the actual one you would get, the listing states various scratches some worse than others, bit of a gamble without seeing the actual one you would be buying.


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

What about spraying black and hydrodipping the carbon pattern? Carbon skinning will add thickness and I would be wary of switches and other components not fitting afterwards.

Wheeler dealers hydrodipped some Range Rover interior parts and they looked fantastic.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone have experience of hydro dipping and durability, I have had a quote to do my interior parts and price is reasonable, just unsure if it is suitable


----------



## xmab (Oct 31, 2021)

Had my center console and door handles hydro dipped in carbon by Mark at The Hydro guys. So far no problems with durability.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

DaveB on Instagram (also on the TT FB Group) will do you a set of door handles and centre console skinned in proper carbon for £499 plus postage.


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Im having my centre console and handles done at the end of this month.

Guy I’m using talked me through the end to end process which included the parts being finished with 2 coats of lacquer. 

He does a lot of stuff for high end cars and showed me some recent examples of stuff he done for the exterior and interior stuff on a brand new R8. 

He also does wheels too so I would not be worried about durability


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

My handles and centre console arrived today. Login • Instagram if anyones interested.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Those look great, is there a way to contact him without instagram, also do you send your own console or exchange
Thanks


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Daz1968 said:


> Those look great, is there a way to contact him without instagram, also do you send your own console or exchange
> Thanks


Seems to be Insta or Facebook are your only options. He does an exchange on the console but not the door handles.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks,

door handles aren’t too bad as can use car without them, the console would be the hard bit I think, anyone have a guide for removing console and handles, I will have to look for him on facebook, which group do I need to join
thanks


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

removing handles is very easy, I think by just pulling them


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

Daz1968 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> door handles aren’t too bad as can use car without them, the console would be the hard bit I think, anyone have a guide for removing console and handles, I will have to look for him on facebook, which group do I need to join
> thanks


Here’s my guide on removing the console:






Remove Audi TT Centre Console (8S)


If you've bought a new centre console or want to remove your existing one for another reason, here's a step-by-step guide on how to take it out and swap the controls to a new one. Tools needed: Trim removal tools Pliers 8mm hex socket torx drivers Summary of steps: Here's an outline of the...




www.deutschespeed.com





And here’s Dave’s FB profile. Just send him a message:






Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com





And he’s a member of this group:









Audi TT MK3 Owners Group | Facebook


This group is set up for TT MK3 owners to chat, show off and enjoy their pride and joys. Advice is always welcome to help new owners or even older ones with problems they may have. No abuse to anyone...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Frizzley (Jun 28, 2020)

Frizzley said:


> Im having my centre console and handles done at the end of this month.
> 
> Guy I’m using talked me through the end to end process which included the parts being finished with 2 coats of lacquer.
> 
> ...


Picked up the centre trim and handles this morning. These were primed, then painted with a graphite base coat, hydro dipped in YHG1 carbon and then finished with 3 coats of 2k lacquer.

Well pleased with how these have turned out


----------



## b1ggles (6 mo ago)

Shame the weave is wavy in front of the gear selector hole but I guess that's symptomatic of the process?


----------

